# Orden de componentes en cadena de amplificacion



## faviolone (Jul 1, 2013)

queria hacer una pregunta muy básica. tengo un par de esquemas circuitales, un preamp con AC 187 germanio y el clasico TDA 2030 para la parte amplificadora. y la pregunta quizas sea de novato. el potenciometro (que no me figura en ninguno de los circuitos) conviene que este antes que el pre, o entre el pre y la etapa de potencia? estube lellendo lo degradante para la señal que pueden ser los potenciometros y me parecio que el hecho de que este entre estas dos etapas minimizaria la amplificación de sus efectos perniciosos o me equivoco? gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2013)

Si, tiene que ir entre el pre y el amplificador. Si bien no es la mejor idea hacerlo de esa forma, es lo que te conviene sin intentar rediseñar el preamp.

PD: Eso de la "degradación del sonido" y bla, bla, bla es pura sanata. Lo que degrada o no el sonido es como se diseña la conexión, como se elimina la componente de contínua y algunas otras cosas, pero en la medida que el potenciómetro sea suficientemente bueno, no hay degradación de nada.... de nada que no sea ruido/respuesta en frecuencia/ y otras yerbas, pero para eso se diseña el circuito y no se pone el pote al voleo...


----------



## faviolone (Jul 1, 2013)

perfect, gracias! igualmente decis que es la mejor forma sin rediseñar el pre.. que mejora supone rediseñar el pre?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2013)

Hacer un sistema de *ganancia variable* en lugar del de "amplificación-atenuación-amplificación" que vos tenés. Eso ayudar a evitar la amplificación del ruido de salida del pre y/o la capacidad de amplificar con suficiente margen.


----------



## faviolone (Jul 2, 2013)

en este tipo de circuito. los capacitores de 10 uF funcionan como filtro de continua o algo asi nomas? como puedo evitar electroliticos en la entrada? que recomiendan al respecto?

otra. como subo una imagen desde mi compu?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2013)

faviolone dijo:


> *en este tipo de circuito.* los capacitores de 10 uF funcionan como filtro de continua o algo asi nomas? como puedo evitar electroliticos en la entrada? que recomiendan al respecto?


En CUAL tipo de circuito??? No hay ninguno...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, tiene que ir entre el pre y el amplificador. Si bien no es la mejor idea hacerlo de esa forma, es lo que te conviene sin intentar rediseñar el preamp.
> 
> PD: Eso de la "degradación del sonido" y bla, bla, bla es pura sanata. Lo que degrada o no el sonido es como se diseña la conexión, como se elimina la componente de contínua y algunas otras cosas, pero en la medida que el potenciómetro sea suficientemente bueno, no hay degradación de nada.... de nada que no sea ruido/*respuesta en frecuencia*/ y otras yerbas, pero para eso se diseña el circuito y no se pone el pote al voleo...



Eduardo: Permitime hacer una pequeña corrección al caso y es la siguiente:

En algunas formas de interconectar al pote entre etapas puede causar incidencias en el ancho de banda pasante, acorde a la relación que guarde el valor óhmico del pote con las impedancias de salida de etapas previas e impedancias de entrada de etapas posteriores, como así también cómo esas etapas estén configuradas.

Es bastante común encontrar en sistemas sencillos (precarios) y sin control de audibilidad (loudness) que en la medida que bajamos el volúmen podemos llegar a notar pérdida de ancho de banda (principalmente una atenuación marcada en los agudos), pero no necesaria y solamente debida a los efectos de audibilidad en función de la presión sonora (curvas de Fletcher y Munson).

La incidencia puede ser audible o no, dependiendo del diseño específico, pero *siempre* existe cuando hay capacitores de paso entre etapas y de filtro de RF en el amplificador (específicamente).

El siguiente ejemplo indica ese efecto aunque particularmente no resulte audible (por los valores numéricos que le otorgué apuradamente a los modelos), pero pueden existir casos donde la incidencia pueda ser detectable principalmente con potes de alto valor erróneamente dispuestos entre etapas de baja impedancia:





En la gráfica de fase en función de la frecuencia (tomada en la base del transistor de un diferencial de entrada de un amplificador estándar respecto a 0 V) se puede observar cómo acusa algún cambio en el ancho de banda la posición específica del pote. En el ejemplo el ajuste es a 1 % (curva roja), 11 % (curva azul) y 20 % (curva verde) del máximo. Nótese cómo en el ajuste del 20 % el ancho de banda es más reducido que en el ajuste del 1 % (curva verde respecto a curva roja).

Muchas veces, una mínima resistencia (inevitable en potes de mala calidad) que quede entre el cursor y los extremos (estando el pote en la posición totalmente cerrado o totalmente abierto, dependiendo el caso) puede causar serios inconvenientes de respuesta en frecuencia (en agudos principalmente) si la relación con las impedancias antes mencionadas es descuidada en el diseño.

Es interesante saber que eliminando aún los capacitores de paso (tanto en etapas previas como en etapas posteriores), por alguna técnica específica, no nos sacamos de encima el problema de la atenuación en alta frecuencia que causa el pote, ya sea por la acción del filtro de RF o por la acción de los polos en alta frecuencia intrínseca de los componentes activos de etapas posteriores, teniendo presente que pueden sumarse además otros problemas debido a la componente continua presente en los mismos potes cuando manejan señal.

Una alternativa posible para minimizar la incidencia del pote (principalmente en altas frecuencias) consiste en disponer una etapa separadora (buffer => alta impedancia de entrada, baja impedancia de salida y ganancia en voltaje = 1 o 0 dB) entre el cursor del pote y la entrada de la etapa siguiente. Lo que hay que evaluar o pesar, posteriormente, es la conveniencia de un posible desmejoramiento en la relación señal a ruido, un posible aumento de la THD (por el agregado mismo de componentes activos => el buffer), enriquecimiento o modificación de las componentes espectrales superiores principalmente (por el agregado mismo de componentes activos => el buffer), agregado de consumo adicional, en favor de un mayor ancho de banda disponible; todo eso frente a una sola reducción del ancho de banda pasante producida por la inserción del pote. Es decir, hay que analizar si conviene la sola reducción de banda pasante (por acción del pote solo, sin nada más) frente al detrimento en los otros parámetros mencionados que pueda producir la intercalación de un buffer después del pote.

Por último, subo las gráficas normalizadas de amplitud para ancho de banda pasante a - 3 dB para 4 posiciones del cursor del pote del ejemplo: cursor a un 1 % de resistencia del máximo (curva verde), cursor a un 25 % de resistencia del máximo (curva azul), cursor a un 50 % de resistencia del máximo (curva roja) y cursor a un 99 % de resistencia del máximo (curva negra). Como simple curiosidad, a muy bajo volúmen (curva negra), se dispone el mayor ancho de banda. En las posiciones intermedias (curvas azul y roja), se exhibe apreciable reducción de ancho de banda. Al mayor volúmen (curva verde), el ancho de banda crece comparado a volúmenes intermedios.



Saludos


----------

